# Lots of Rhubarb!



## Janet H (Apr 27, 2018)

Any ideas to use fresh rhubarb besides sauce and pies?  I have a lot of it and have already frozen a lot of sauce - hate to see it go  to waste....


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2018)

I used to love eating it right out of the garden when I was growing up  I found a few yummy-sounding recipes. You can probably freeze any of these for later. I might even be able to get DH to try the chutney with pork. Mmmm. 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alexandra-guarnaschelli/rhubarb-salsa-recipe-2104728

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-burrell/strawberry-rhubarb-crisp-recipe-1919710

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/pork-tenderloin-with-spiced-rhubarb-chutney-1759


----------



## msmofet (Apr 27, 2018)

How about creating a salsa or chutney using rhubarb (sweet and spicy)? For use with poultry or pork dishes.

Oops great minds ... sorry GG.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2018)

msmofet said:


> How about creating a salsa or chutney using rhubarb (sweet and spicy)? For use with poultry or pork dishes.
> 
> Oops great minds ... sorry GG.


Great minds, msmofet! [emoji2]


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 27, 2018)

How about rhubarb tea?  Just simmer chopped rhubarb in water for 20 minutes or so until squishy, strain and refrigerate.  I don't add sugar, but you could.  Maybe steep with spices like a few whole cloves or a cinnamon stick, maybe a squeeze of lemon or lime.  I like it over ice.  Would also make a nice cordial.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 27, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> How about rhubarb tea?  Just simmer chopped rhubarb in water for 20 minutes or so untl squishy, strain and refrigerate.  I don't add sugar, but you could.  Maybe steep with spices like a few whole cloves or a cinnamon stick, maybe a squeeze of lemon or lime.  I like it over ice.  Would also make a nice cordial.



+1 I just saw a pressure cooker recipe for infused water.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 27, 2018)

Rhubarb freezes really well.  

This might be rhubarb overload,  and you just reminded me to check it out, yep, it's still on the internet.  Welcome | The Rhubarb Compendium

If it's not rhubarb pie,  I like rhubarb muffins the next best.  

Our rhubarb is just barely showing pips (whatever they are called) peeking above the ground.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 28, 2018)

If it were me, I'd make wine out of it!

https://www.homebrewit.com/two-rhubarb-wine-recipes


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 28, 2018)

Rhubarb curd, Rhubarb  cordial, Rhubarb compote.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't think that you can ever have too much rhubarb pie. 

My mother used to chop it into pie sized pieces and bag it and freeze it in pie sized batches.  Seems like she almost always had some available for a pie on short notice.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 28, 2018)

After 29 years of marriage, I just found out my wife hates rhubarb.  I think I need a new wife.


----------



## blissful (Apr 28, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5z9VZO--G4


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2018)

This sounds good, Janet!

https://www.almanac.com/recipe/rhub..._campaign=Companion+Weekly&utm_content=WEEKLY


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This sounds good, Janet!
> 
> https://www.almanac.com/recipe/rhub..._campaign=Companion+Weekly&utm_content=WEEKLY


 That sounds great. I just asked my hub to let me know when the fresh rhubarb comes in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2018)

msmofet said:


> That sounds great. I just asked my hub to let me know when the fresh rhubarb comes in.



Got it in my e-mail today, I would like to try it with fresh cherries so I can control the amount of sugar going in.  Like most of us, I have to play with the recipe first  Some good tart cherries would be best!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got it in my e-mail today, I would like to try it with fresh cherries so I can control the amount of sugar going in.  Like most of us, I have to play with the recipe first  Some good tart cherries would be best!



Post recipe when you perfect it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2018)

Will do!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 14, 2018)

Rhubarb is one of my least favourite veggies. I can't stand any rhubarb dessert except ice cream. I did a whole dinner where rhubarb was featured in each meal. The main was a chickpea rhubarb curry (Marcus Samuelson) and dessert was rhubarb ice cream. Those are two ways I use rhubarb. The "love rhubarb pie" gene skipped me.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 14, 2018)

I could never bring myself to eat rhubarb. When I was a kid my neighbors had rhubarb growing on the side of their house and their cat used to pee on it!


----------



## RPCookin (May 14, 2018)

We used to eat it raw when we were kids.  For each bite, dip in it water, then in sugar, then bite off the sugar coated part... repeat - yum!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> We used to eat it raw when we were kids.  For each bite, dip in it water, then in sugar, then bite off the sugar coated part... repeat - yum!


I did, too. Right out of the garden


----------



## CWS4322 (May 19, 2018)

Don't knock it til you try it--rhubarb dipped in apple cider vinegar with a bit of salt.


----------



## CakePoet (May 20, 2018)

Rhubarb sauce with fried pork is heaven.


----------



## Janet H (May 21, 2018)

I'm still making rhubarb!  Most recently...

Rhubarb Popsicles: https://www.veggieinspired.com/strawberry-rhubarb-coconut-milk-popsicles/

Rhubarb Pop-overs

Rhubarb Ginger dessert souffle

and a horrid disaster of a rhubarb soup that my DH compared to "baby spew"

Pie is still my favorite


----------



## Rocklobster (May 21, 2018)

Strawberry rhubarb crumble with ice cream


----------



## msmofet (May 22, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Strawberry rhubarb crumble with ice cream



YUM! Is there a recipe for that?


----------



## Caslon (May 23, 2018)

My mother made rhubarb pie long ago when I was  6 yrs old.  I didn't mind it.  Haven't had it since. I can't remember the taste to this day.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 23, 2018)

msmofet said:


> YUM! Is there a recipe for that?


https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/12177/rhubarb-strawberry-crunch/


----------

